# Take a little nap



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One of the greatest turkey hunters of all time had this to say " I’d know that some gobblers wouldn’t come quickly to my calling, because everyone else had beat them up. Then I’d get worn-out from hunting them and have to take a nap in the woods. You can enjoy a nap in the woods, especially if you know how to nap for gobblers. When you hunt a beat-up turkey, realize that he won't come-in quickly to your calling. Once you locate this gobbler in the woods and sit-down to call him, you may as well lean-up against a tree, lay your shotgun across your lap and take a nap (but don't snore). Often you’ll wake-up to the sound of drumming, or you’ll hear a turkey walking in the leaves in front of you. When I nap in the woods and think I hear a longbeard in front of me, I make sure I wake-up totally before I ever open my eyes. Then I only open one eye and look for the gobbler. If I don't see the gobbler, I’ll close that eye and go back to sleep quickly. If I do spot the gobbler, I’ll open the other eye to confirm what the first eye has seen. If the turkey walks right in front of me at close range, I'll do nothing, because the turkey hasn't spotted me. When he steps behind a tree and can't see me or turns his back to me and fans his tail to strut, I'll bring my gun up and prepare for the shot. The instant I see the turkey's head clearly, I’ll squeeze the trigger. I've taken several longbearded turkeys using this technique, and I've also enjoyed many good naps in the woods."


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like some great time tested wisdom. I am going to give this a try, seeing as chasing those birds all over creation doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto to what BP said. I have taken a nap many times back in Mississippi when Turkey hunting. Works really well later in season when the Tom's have become experienced to alot of overworked callers. Many times after the Tom has serviced his hens and they have gone to their nests, the Gobbler will come looking for where he last heard that hen and I was able to take him.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I too have spent many a nice afternoon in the warm spring woods napping away the day. But please, the quote is from the famous Ben Lee, not me.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep, Bp's right
My biggest bird I've taken, a five bearded tom in Kansas I took a nap.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Last year I was taking a mid-day nap at about 8000 ft while turkey hunting, and woke up to see 8 elk in the meadow with me. Never woke up from a nap with turkeys around though....


----------

